# Another Texan joke



## texasgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

Psychiatry students were in their Emotional Extremes class.
"Let's set some parameters," the professor said. "What's the opposite of joy?" he asked one student.
"Sadness," the student replied.
"The opposite of depression?" he asked another student.
"Elation," the student replied.
"The opposite of woe?" the professor asked a young woman from Texas.
The Texan replied, "Sir, I believe that would be giddyup."


----------



## pdswife (Aug 27, 2005)

giggle giggle!


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2005)

lol cute texas


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

That's really cute!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Aug 28, 2005)

I love it 

kadesma


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2005)

Sending this one to friends that live in Winters TX.
Marge~Dove


----------



## wasabi (Aug 28, 2005)




----------

